# Message in a Bottle



## Firemajic (May 20, 2015)

Put your words in a bottle freak
throw them into the vast ocean
maybe someone will hear
maybe your message will be clear
put your message in a bottle freak
think before you speak

Do you think anyone cares freak
no one hears your whispers
no one hears your screams
they will shatter your dreams
put your message in a bottle freak
why do you bother to speak

It is wise to keep your mouth shut freak
your words will be used to destroy you
turned against you to inflict pain
what will you gain
keep your words in the bottle freak
go on, take another drink

Do you like the way your words taste freak
or do you gag on the bitter flavor
just take another small sip
swallow before you let something slip
drink from the bottle freak
taste the truth you seek

Throw the empty bottle into the ocean freak
you drank the message, swallowed it
I suppose it's for the best...
ride that drunken crest..
the message IS the empty bottle freak
you really did not need to speak...


----------



## Nellie (May 20, 2015)

A powerful message here, Julia. "Think before you speak."
We all need to do that! Or need not speak.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

> keep your words in the bottle freak
> go on, take another drink


---- nice timing of reveal


----------



## musichal (May 20, 2015)

:5stars:

Firemajik... I am so impressed with the message, the wording, the flow, and the unique (so far as I know) rhyming pattern.  So well done.
_*
Freak*_ishly good.  :biggrin:


----------



## Firemajic (May 21, 2015)

Nellie, Kevin and Musichal... Thank you for reading and thank you for your kind comments.. I appreciate! Peace always... jul


----------



## Sonata (May 21, 2015)

There is so much I could say about this, but it still would not do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## am_hammy (May 21, 2015)

Jeeze... powerful stuff Julia. I like the harsh clicking of the word freak throughout the poem. Those lines stand out to me the most and the placement of them is smooth and not overdone. The last stanza is the hook for me and the very last line was a figurative gut punch to the mind. Your poetry is always deep and I feel like it's written to tug at so many people, whether they realize it or not.

The message is powerful as well, and it can be molded in different ways, but I wasn't expecting the reference to actual drinking, but I like how this poem can be read figuratively and literally.

Thank you for sharing this, as always. It's an incredible poem! ^_^


----------



## Firemajic (May 21, 2015)

hammy... This poem represents the damage words unspoken and words spoken can do.. I spoke words that caused the death of my Mother.. words that I should have swallowed.. I kept quiet about my abuse.. words I should have spoken.. It also represents words that are spoken--and not heard.. soo damaging to a person's self worth.. to speak, and not be heard.  Words are powerful.. destructive or healing...To speak or not to speak... either can be so bitter and destroy a person from the inside.. and the damage is irrevocable... Thank you for your lovely comments... Peace always... jul


----------



## Firemajic (May 21, 2015)

Sonata.. Thank you for reading and for your kind comment... Peace always... jul


----------



## am_hammy (May 21, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> hammy... This poem represents the damage words unspoken and words spoken can do.. I spoke words that caused the death of my Mother.. words that I should have swallowed.. I kept quiet about my abuse.. words I should have spoken.. It also represents words that are spoken--and not heard.. soo damaging to a person's self worth.. to speak, and not be heard.  Words are powerful.. destructive or healing...To speak or not to speak... either can be so bitter and destroy a person from the inside.. and the damage is irrevocable... Thank you for your lovely comments... Peace always... jul




I truly admire your courage in sharing all of this and thank you for the clarification.  My heart and thoughts go out to you always,  and i hope the forum continues to be a place where you feel safe and can share these moments. I hope they are cathartic for you. And you'll always have open arms
here to welcome you.


----------



## Darkkin (May 21, 2015)

This piece has a double impact all the way through.  It is a message in a bottle and about a bottle.  The anger is rightous, but it is also proof that we are to some extent a product of our environments.  This is a piece that scours clean, but it also abrades.  There is an almost childike litanty to the use of the word freak.  Memories can be a wretched thing.  Words like glass can shatter on impact, cutting deep.  Well done.  Well and truly done.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 21, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> hammy... This poem represents the damage words unspoken and words spoken can do.. I spoke words that caused the death of my Mother.. words that I should have swallowed.. I kept quiet about my abuse.. words I should have spoken.. It also represents words that are spoken--and not heard.. soo damaging to a person's self worth.. to speak, and not be heard.  Words are powerful.. destructive or healing...To speak or not to speak... either can be so bitter and destroy a person from the inside.. and the damage is irrevocable... Thank you for your lovely comments... Peace always... jul



I  hear  you.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 21, 2015)

A very smart voice Julia. I agree with your the message here. I wanted to stop by since I know you like to write poetry. I enjoyed it and will try to think about it. It's unfortunate about what happened to you. Best wishes to you. -theglasshouse


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I truly admire your courage in sharing all of this and thank you for the clarification.  My heart and thoughts go out to you always,  and i hope the forum continues to be a place where you feel safe and can share these moments. I hope they are cathartic for you. And you'll always have open arms
> here to welcome you.





Hammmyyy... You are a special lovely friend... and I adore you... Thank you...


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> This piece has a double impact all the way through.  It is a message in a bottle and about a bottle.  The anger is rightous, but it is also proof that we are to some extent a product of our environments.  This is a piece that scours clean, but it also abrades.  There is an almost childike litanty to the use of the word freak.  Memories can be a wretched thing.  Words like glass can shatter on impact, cutting deep.  Well done.  Well and truly done.




Sighhhhh.. I suppose you are right..DarKKin. We are products of our environments.. Thank you for reading and thank you for your kind comments.. Peace my friend... jul


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I  hear  you.




I believe you do... Thank you Phil... Peace...


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Theglasshouse said:


> A very smart voice Julia. I agree with your the message here. I wanted to stop by since I know you like to write poetry. I enjoyed it and will try to think about it. It's unfortunate about what happened to you. Best wishes to you. -theglasshouse




You are so kind and I appreciate your charming comments... Thank you for reading... Peace my friend... jul


----------



## Gumby (May 22, 2015)

Very powerful stuff, Juls. I both enjoyed and cringed at this, but that's what good poetry does to you.


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Very powerful stuff, Juls. I both enjoyed and cringed at this, but that's what good poetry does to you.




Sorrry  for the "cringe" part.... sighhhh. but I know what you mean... Thank you for your comments, I truly do appreciate... Peace always... jul


----------



## Mistique (May 22, 2015)

That gave me goose bumps. Such sadness in the words, and maybe in you too? It makes me wish that the internet had a touch button through which I could crawl and give you a hug


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Mistique said:


> That gave me goose bumps. Such sadness in the words, and maybe in you too? It makes me wish that the internet had a touch button through which I could crawl and give you a hug




Ahh... Those are the healing words... sighhh.. Hugs to you too... thank you my friend.... Peace always... jul


----------



## Mistique (May 22, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Ahh... Those are the healing words... sighhh.. Hugs to you too... thank you my friend.... Peace always... jul




You are most welcome, as away  my friend


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

Thank you to all who read "Message in a Bottle"... Thank you to all who took the time to leave such beautiful comments... they are healing words.. As writers, we realize more than anyone .. how powerful words are... I am deeply grateful for these powerful, beautiful words... Peace...


Thanks to all who "liked" my poem..


----------



## rcallaci (May 22, 2015)

firewitch

words are power-used correctly they are a salve- and an angels delight- incorrectly they are the devils tool and Lucifer's might- Your words on the page were missiles made of fire conjured by rage and bullets filled with regret. 

A fast paced slasher of a  gem....

warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2015)

rcallaci.. Word Wizard ... The first 2 lines of your comment rhymed perfectly... lol.. you did not think I would not notice that did you?? Very.. poetic..
Thank you for your comments .. Regret.. yeah, a lot. The empty bottle represents that... there is nothing that can be said that will change anything... so the bottle is empty... Thank you Maestro and friend extraordinaire... Peace always... Grasshopper


----------



## escorial (May 23, 2015)

message in a bottle is apt....but freak was my over riding thought at the end..for me it's called freak..brilliant


----------



## Firemajic (May 23, 2015)

escorial said:


> message in a bottle is apt....but freak was my over riding thought at the end..for me it's called freak..brilliant




Me too Escorial... The freak needs to speak...lol... that inner freak needs to be heard... Thanks for understanding, and thank you my friend... you are so kind.. Peace always... jul


----------



## TeriBeth (May 25, 2015)

"the message IS the empty bottle freak" spoke to me. Some days, the emptiness is the loudest thing in my day.


----------



## Firemajic (May 26, 2015)

Teri... Silence can be deafening ... I understand... Thank you.. Peace always..


----------



## inkwellness (May 27, 2015)

"Freak" is such a horrible word that people throw around. This poem shows a good example of human behavior. Why must we label others? Probably to feel better about ourselves in some way. Those of us with low self-esteem do it, I think.

Anyway, good work. I felt the pain.


----------



## Anari (May 27, 2015)

I've been thinking about this poem since I read it the day it was posted. I have been unable to find the words to say what I want to say. Sometimes it's better to say nothing as there is power in the unspoken word. So, I gave it a "like" and I'll have to leave it at that.


----------



## Firemajic (May 28, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> "Freak" is such a horrible word that people throw around. This poem shows a good example of human behavior. Why must we label others? Probably to feel better about ourselves in some way. Those of us with low self-esteem do it, I think.
> 
> Anyway, good work. I felt the pain.





inkwellness... My poems with the Freak are sorta like a personal inner dialogue ... with myself.. I think everyone has them... these truths we speak only to ourselves... maybe subconsciously... but still .. the truth about ourselves.. as we see it.. Thank you for your comments.. Peace..


----------



## Firemajic (May 28, 2015)

Anari said:


> I've been thinking about this poem since I read it the day it was posted. I have been unable to find the words to say what I want to say. Sometimes it's better to say nothing as there is power in the unspoken word. So, I gave it a "like" and I'll have to leave it at that.





Hmmmm... Wellll... I thank you for your comment... Although .. I really wish you could have found the words to express how this poem made you really feel.. I can assure you... I will not be offended... Thank you for your intriguing comment... Peace...


----------

